# Linux als L2TP over IPSEC Client mit dyn. IP



## zeroize (18. Januar 2008)

Tja, ich versuche seit geraumer Zeit (2-3 Monaten) mein Heimlinux an ein Firmennetzwerk über VPN zu hängen. Der VPN-Server der Firma ist auf L2TP over IPSEC beschränkt. Die Einwahlrechner (normalerweise Windows XP) können problemlos die Verbindung aufbauen. Bei Linux gibt es außerst merkwürdige Fehlermeldung. Die IPSEC-Verbindung läuft eigentlich, das problem ist, dass der Rechner keine dynamische IP vom VPN-Server bekommt - was er allerdings über L2TP kriegen sollte.

Jetzt ist die Frage - hat sich überhaupt jemand mit dem Thema schon einmal beschäftigt?
Gibt es Bücher/Artikel/HowTos/Tutorials dazu? Da ich gerne auch die Technik dahinter verstehen möchte ist mir bisher noch kein vernünftiges Buch dazu in die Hände gefallen. Endweder beschreibt es detailliert IPSEC oder (bei den L2TP-Büchern) geht von anderen Clients aus.

Vielleicht wisst ihr ja mehr.


----------

